# The Synth Sounds Of John Carpenter



## synthpunk (Oct 27, 2016)

Have a spooky HALLOWEEN everyone...


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Oct 27, 2016)

Great find. Carpenter rocks!


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2016)

fantastic! thanks


----------



## Harcourt (Oct 28, 2016)

...and of course Carpenter has his signature sound impregnating Ennio Morricone's score, for one of my favourite sci fi films and soundtrack - "The Thing".


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Oct 28, 2016)

Escape from New York: 

RECORDERS AND EQUIPMENT
Stephens 821-A 24 trk
Tascam 80-0 8 trk
dbx 155 Noise Reduction System (2)
Otari 5050B 2 trk
Nagra IV-S
Tapco 7424 & 7416 Mixing Consoles
Eventide 949 Harmonizer
Eventide 1748 DDL
Furman PQ-6 Parametric Equalizer
Furman RV-1 Reverb (2)
Technics Cassette
MXR DDL

INSTRUMENTS USED
Prophet-5
ARP Quadra
ARP Avatar (2)
ARP Sequencer
Roland CSQ-600 Sequencer
Sequential Circuits 700 Programmer
Roland SVC-350 Vocoder
Linn LM-1 Drum Computer
Fender Jazz Bass
Fender Stratocaster

Tour Dates:
http://www.theofficialjohncarpenter.com/tour/


----------



## Harcourt (Oct 29, 2016)

G.R. Baumann said:


> Escape from New York:
> 
> RECORDERS AND EQUIPMENT
> Stephens 821-A 24 trk
> ...


Damn....no tour of Australia!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm a huge fan. A very nice forum friend of mine, SillyMidOn, shared this with me. It reinforces what I've always suspected, which is the (extremely cool) influence that Carpenter had on Hans:


----------

